# 32g Coils



## Hein510 (10/3/14)

Really enjoying this RSST. Been coiling it over and over but only had some 26g and 28g kanthal. Got some 32g from @Tristan and keep getting 2.4 - 3.0 ohms. How many wraps to get around 1.8 ohms with 32g?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TylerD (10/3/14)

I would say about 4/5 wraps.


----------



## Riaz (10/3/14)

hi @Hein510 

have a look at the attached, this will assist with your question.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hein510 (10/3/14)

Awesome, thanx guys, just wrapped a 1.4Ohms coil and lifted it above the airhole, cough cough, throat hit of note!!!

Had to convert the 1/16 so if anyone need to convert to mm here's a good converter.

http://mdmetric.com/tech/cvtcht.htm

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

